# New design of Aquis



## Wolfy1909 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I found this new design of one of the most popular models of Oris on their website, how do you guys like this?:

https://www.oris.ch/de/press/detail/92I have to admit I have to get used to the new hands. But all in all it's great.

Cheers 
Wolfgang


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh nice I like those hands! I am also liking the leather strap option!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass (Nov 17, 2012)

LOVE the new design, but I wish they would bring back the 40mm models. 43.5 is way too big for my wrist.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

hands... nice but I'm not sure as nice as the last set. Love the leather... would love to add one for my Aquis but its the 46mm version. Hope they come out with a leather option for that size.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Oris fan here, I have a couple including an Aquis. My initial thoughts...

I like the case, bezel, and bracelet......the hands are off-putting to me. The hour hand appears stubby, and the length of the minute hand does not make sense. It may be the angles, but it does appear to reach *just too* the markers or to the far end of the markers. Also, the length/thickness difference in the hands make it look clunky.

It may be the angles, and it may grow on me. Initial thoughts are not exciting though.


----------



## LORK88 (Jul 14, 2014)

I really like the leather, I'm all for it!


----------



## Polipoli (Feb 14, 2016)

Regrettably I prefer the older model as well. The minute markers are less generous with the lume as it seems, and in my opinion the hands on the previous Aquis were somewhat more sleek. This is a more sporty watch, and really the thing I praise about the previous model is it doesn't look to me as hardcore sport as say Tag.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Winner. Excluding the goofy looking leather strap.

The shape of the end of the hands matching the shape of the end of the markers unites this design better than the previous version. Seems to be a trend to be more cohesive aesthetically with Swiss brands lately.


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

I think those new hands are a huge improvement. I've always hated the old, too small, hands.

Edit: Indices look larger too. Now the proportions of the dial are ok.


----------



## AndrewFromTexas (May 16, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Oris fan here, I have a couple including an Aquis. My initial thoughts...
> 
> I like the case, bezel, and bracelet......the hands are off-putting to me. The hour hand appears stubby, and the length of the minute hand does not make sense. It may be the angles, but it does appear to reach *just too* the markers or to the far end of the markers. Also, the length/thickness difference in the hands make it look clunky.
> 
> It may be the angles, and it may grow on me. Initial thoughts are not exciting though.


Agreed, don't like the hands. The old ones look better.


----------



## Kingsley83 (Apr 3, 2013)

It looks to me that the lugs and links have been worked a bit as well. Maybe a touch slimmer for the bracelet with smoother lines? I was really hoping for a reintroduction of the 40mm and/or the loss of these proprietary lugs.


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

Kingsley83 said:


> It looks to me that the lugs and links have been worked a bit as well. Maybe a touch slimmer for the bracelet with smoother lines? I was really hoping for a reintroduction of the 40mm and/or the loss of these proprietary lugs.


Lugs and bracelet is bit thinner, crown is also refined to make more dressy diver without loosing tool watch spirit. All of that according to their press release.

Loosing proprietary lugs? That would make it different DNA . There is good reason why Aquis is beloved by many of us. I would say thanks for not ruining it.

Do I like changes they made? I want to see it in real life, I actually hope not to like it , since I have and love my Aquis right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

I love it - the new hands look sleeker to me (and a little bit similar to the ProPilot range). I love that the dial now says "Aquis" on it too! Otherwise it doesn't look like they've messed around with the design too much, which is a very good thing. I'll be interested to see when they apply these changes to the 46mm models, as I was considering adding the 46mm Small seconds date as a companion to my 43mm Aquis Date.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks pretty good. I like the blue rubber strap option. I do wish they'd size it at 42 and that the seconds hand matched the markers a bit more.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

I like it very much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitaBrevis (Feb 21, 2013)

Dont like the hands I very much prefer the previous model


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Does this mean they will be replacing the older models? Should I hurry up and purchase the old version before they get phased out?


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

I love the case in general, the thinness of the bracelet is nice, but part of what I love about the old Aquis is the chunkiness. Either way, it certainly makes it more dressy. The new markers are fine, but I don't like the hands at all, the previous leaf shaped hands are some of my favorites on any watch.


----------



## braith7 (Mar 21, 2011)

I like it!

Fantastic freshen up without losing the family looks - bravo Oris!

The blue dial Date has been on my radar for ages but this might just tip it over

(Damn the Oris website it struggling though - or is that just me?)

Comparison -


----------



## Ruby8six (Apr 26, 2015)

^^ I always have trouble with the Oris website. That exact configuration has been on my radar for a while. Not sure which I like better :/

I think I prefer the new models lugs but the older models hands are more appealing to me.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

braith7 said:


> I like it!
> 
> Fantastic freshen up without losing the family looks - bravo Oris!
> 
> ...


Almost 3 pages in before someone finally posts a comparison pic.

Thanks Braith7!


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

I like the old hands better but like the new crown guards. I like the bottom half of old dial better but like the top half of new dial.


----------



## sadysat (Oct 13, 2016)

New hands have simpler shape means they were changed just to cut the costs - allow for faster straight cuts with a laser, same with reducing amount of lume. Same with basically cutting the bracelet bulk in half. Previous version rocked, this one is clearly a step down / cost saving edition.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Love everything about the new version - especially the hands/indices.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

braith7 said:


> I like it!
> 
> Fantastic freshen up without losing the family looks - bravo Oris!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comparison shot. The new one is just that touch sleeker. Nice improvement.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

I like them both, and the great news is I feel a price reduction for the old version is imminent!


----------



## braith7 (Mar 21, 2011)

sadysat said:


> New hands have simpler shape means they were changed just to cut the costs - allow for faster straight cuts with a laser, same with reducing amount of lume. Same with basically cutting the bracelet bulk in half. Previous version rocked, this one is clearly a step down / cost saving edition.


Dont want to get into an argument with you - no skin off my nose if you dont like it, but... your statement is just plain wrong. Possibly some of the design decisions resulted in slight cost differences but its clearly design driven to modernize an older model family. Look at the hands on the ProPilot range, the hand change is clearly a move to keep the Aquis in touch with other Oris families.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

I like everything about the new model except the hour markers. I don't like them as much as the older model. Plus, at first glance they reminded me of a certain part of the male anatomy.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks sharp and will likely purchase. Have owned a couple of the prior Aquis models in the past and only wish they would change the bracelet to fully brushed.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I am always mystified to see comments about the proprietary/broad lugs of the Aquis, preference for a more traditional lug set. These lugs are so fundamental to the Aquis design and character that to not like is to not like the watch. Like saying I like Panerai but really wish they made just a round case.

That aside I actually missed the announcement of the new Aquis so have been going back and forth with the new photos against my black Date. Overall I think the improvements are beautiful, but enough that it becomes quite a different watch. Which is why it will hopefully continue to reside alongside the "conventional" Aquis lineup.








[Photo Credit: Precision Time; first good profile shot I came across]








[Photo Credit: Oris]


The lugs have been refined a lot. The "hump" on top has been smoothed down, they look more like the lug set on the Williams line, smoother taper. Very nice, less chunky, less toolish. One could argue that change adds even more versatility to an already versatile timepiece when on the bracelet.
Speaking of the bracelet, this received the same treatment as the lugs compared to the original. The bevel/hump on the tops of the links has been smoothed out. More conventional, refined, desk diver approved, and I would dare say a bit less blingy (for lack of a better word). It pairs very well with the new lug set, delivers a really nice continuity from the case out.
I like what they did with the Mercedes lug screws to match those securing the crown guards. Aside from the aesthetic complement I see these as having a significant functional advantage for strap changes; a flathead screwdriver easily slides out and you risk scratching the case, where as with the new style the head would essentially be captive. I presume that the watch will now come with a custom strap changing tool. And I wonder if these will fit the original Aquis as I would be interested in changing mine out.
The guards seem smoothed out a bit, more a flow, less blocky. Helps the dress diver appearance when on bracelet. And the new crown is a nice touch with the contrasting finishes.
I think the change to the bezel is superb, being more elevated and proud of the case than the original. I'll bet this is where the new 43.5mm measurement comes from compared to the original 43mm - a wee bigger bezel diameter to help improve grip. For those hesitant on the 43mm don't be, at least if you have never tried it. It fits ridiculously well on my purely average 7" wrist.
Another point about the bezel/profile is that it now has more of a slope, and slope glides through what appears to be a more highly domed crystal. The original is quite flat across the top.


















Another nice refinement is to the bezel insert. Same material and layout but the markings are now thinner, which in turn gives them a more precision look like a Sub. Very nice.
As for the dial, I am of mixed emotion on the new handset. I always thought the Dauphine-like hands of the original were somewhat unique and I like the razor-sharp tip. The new ones are perhaps too conventional. That being said, they preserve the split lume format on the hours hand for easy distinction, and I feel the new hands have a more unified look against the new (less tapered) hour markers. There is greater design consistency. There is really nothing that ties the original hands and markers together: curved and pointed hands vs. more linear and squared markers. It's because of this that the more I compare the two the more I gravitate to the new style.
One element that I'm not a fan of is having the Aquis reference on the dial. The typography is well done, it is well proportioned, but I kind of like the almost anonymity of the original. This is something else that I suspect I may appreciate the more I see it.
The other new additions are the straps. I would really like to see how much Oris will be charging for the leather as a separate accessory as I would be very interested in that for my Aquis Date and Titan Titanium Chrono. Likewise the new blue rubber strap. As with the original you still see the beauty of the Aquis design as it shape-shifts from under the cuff with a bracelet to under the waves on rubber.

I think all told this a very well thought out and executed refinement to an already superb line of timepieces. Presuming Oris maintains these alongside the originals it very effectively expands the offering while keeping the core Aquis DNA intact. And, for me personally, with the blue dial would be a welcome addition to my collection. The added sophistication of the case lines, bezel and bracelet alongside the rich blue sunray dial would be suitably different against my "traditional" black.


----------



## sadysat (Oct 13, 2016)

braith7 said:


> Dont want to get into an argument with you - no skin off my nose if you dont like it, but... your statement is just plain wrong. Possibly some of the design decisions resulted in slight cost differences but its clearly design driven to modernize an older model family. Look at the hands on the ProPilot range, the hand change is clearly a move to keep the Aquis in touch with other Oris families.Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Clearly they changed hands on all models for simplified / lower cost version. Doesn't surprise me from a company who doesn't even have adjustable metal bracelets, like say .... Orient lol  For those prices their incompetence with metal and indifference against practicality of diving/active wear is astounding.


----------



## aeolianmode (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmm, I dont really know, it seems like they're just changing it up for its own sake.. They dont look that great at all. It was a really timeless design previously, the hands and indices, but now its weird.


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

I think it's a big improvement. The old model's lugs were too chunky for me. And the new hands give me the impression that the design is more cohesive. Now, if they'd downsize the damn thing. That's a big hunk of metal, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Much nicer IMO. I can't wait to see one in the flesh!!!

Cheers
Shannon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm really liking the new design but still on the fence a bit regarding the new hour and minute hands. I have been looking at the Aquis compared to a Sinn 104 lately. Like them both.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Interesting that they are removing 'Automatic' from the dial. Subtracting one line from the top and adding another to the bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBoss0311 (Sep 16, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Interesting that they are removing 'Automatic' from the dial. Subtracting one line from the top and adding another to the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering if anyone would mention that. To me that is the only thing I don't like, but it is a big dislike. I wish they would have moved 'Automatic' to the bottom with the other text.


----------



## Gasaraki (Dec 16, 2016)

I must say I was a little speechless at first, thinking "what have they done!?"

Once my palpitations settled down I think it's a definitely softer look with the smoother (and thinner?) bracelet, and overall curvier case. A number of the more angular aspects have been worked out of the design.

*On the other hand*, and this is where it's confusing to me, the face seems to have *gained *angles with the redesign of the hands, and there also seems to be an angle (?) on the inner third of the steel lining the hour markers (around the lume). The hour markers would have to be the worse of the changes IMO.

These are aesthetic evolutions and obviously does not affect the function and inner workings of the watch, but I have to say, overall I'm not sure I like it... I got the Aquis because of it's clear DNA. These changes don't abolish all that, but it seems to muddy it a bit for me!﻿ It does make it a more versatile watch though, softening up the looks, I have to agree with that.

One definite improvement I will say is the bezel design, how it rises up a little more - that's a great change.


----------



## braith7 (Mar 21, 2011)

BigBoss0311 said:


> I was wondering if anyone would mention that. To me that is the only thing I don't like, but it is a big dislike. I wish they would have moved 'Automatic' to the bottom with the other text.


Surely at this point, "Automatic" on a watch dial is the equivalent of "Colour Television" or "Air Conditioning" on a Motel sign?

Hand winds are now more often done purposefully with class or heritage in mind - in my mind Automatic is default now and stating it is either redundant or suggests a lack of respect for the knowledge of your customers

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

I wish they would have done something to the movement since they are asking nearly 2k euros for the watch with a very basic movement.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

anarasanen said:


> I wish they would have done something to the movement since they are asking nearly 2k euros for the watch with a very basic movement.


Eh.. what kind of movement do you expect for this price range?


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

commanche said:


> Eh.. what kind of movement do you expect for this price range?


Some decorations would be nice.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

braith7 said:


> Surely at this point, "Automatic" on a watch dial is the equivalent of "Colour Television" or "Air Conditioning" on a Motel sign?
> 
> Hand winds are now more often done purposefully with class or heritage in mind - in my mind Automatic is default now and stating it is either redundant or suggests a lack of respect for the knowledge of your customers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Agreed. I have never liked referencing that on the dial. Completely redundant. If you aren't into watches you probably don't know what that means. If you are into watches you already know it should be an auto with the sweep. And as an owner you should definitely know. I have no problems with that text being removed at all. Just not sure about the "Aquis" addition.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

braith7 said:


> Surely at this point, "Automatic" on a watch dial is the equivalent of "Colour Television" or "Air Conditioning" on a Motel sign?
> 
> Hand winds are now more often done purposefully with class or heritage in mind - in my mind Automatic is default now and stating it is either redundant or suggests a lack of respect for the knowledge of your customers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I opened a thread yesterday curious about this exact thing before I saw this. The general consensus is that is still necessary to put a descriptor on the dial because people are stupid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Like it. I normally only like chronographs, but this is very clean. Looks comfortable to wear as well.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I'm loving my Aquis! But kinda like some of the new things, the bezel being one of them, and crown +guards! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

still love the older version !i really think price will drop and time to get one for sure......cant wait


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I think I read somewhere the story behind the the Oris Automatic logo on the dial was to emphasize the fact that Oris makes only automatic watches and quartz watches.

Having the word automatic on the dial is a bit of nostalgia for me and it is easy to figure out from pictures if a watch is an automatic or quartz, especially if there are automatic and quartz versions of the same watch.

The same can be said for a model name and the depth rating on the watch. Or "pressure resistant" and "Swiss Made". Those are usually listed on the back of the watch as well so why put it on the dial?

Love the updated design and leather strap. Now I just have to wait a year until they are available on the grey market..


----------



## Rickfernandez (Aug 21, 2015)

I like the new hands and the new leather strap.


----------



## wzm4114 (Sep 30, 2016)

Aww man I just bought the old style aquis in matt blue, but think I might like this one better other than the hands. Definitely feeling the sleek design and more tapered lugs. Hope they don't release it in the blue and just stay with the sunburst & black. Can only handle so much buyer's remorse!


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

anyone have the pricing?


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

booest said:


> anyone have the pricing?


https://monochrome-watches.com/oris-aquis-date-2017-collection-price/

'The 2017 Oris Aquis Date Collection is again a great deal in terms quality / price ratio (you have to try this watch to understand how heavy and solid it feels on the wrist), with prices starting at 1,750 Swiss Francs on strap (rubber / leather) and 1,950 Swiss Francs on metallic bracelet. Expected in June 2017.'


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I think I read somewhere the story behind the the Oris Automatic logo on the dial was to emphasize the fact that Oris makes only automatic watches and quartz watches.
> 
> Having the word automatic on the dial is a bit of nostalgia for me and it is easy to figure out from pictures if a watch is an automatic or quartz, especially if there are automatic and quartz versions of the same watch...


Oris only makes mechanical watches, and hasn't made any quartz watches for decades. So having "Automatic" only serves to differentiate it from models in it's range that are hand wound.


----------



## Whiskeydevil (Apr 25, 2016)

I will reserve final judgement once I see it in the metal of course, but for now I definitely like some of the changes. New hand and markers appear to make it seem a bit more upscale. I've had the Aquis date for over 2 years and absolutely love it. I wear the rubber for sport and metal for dress. Wicked curious to see the new pieces.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm in love. The updates are all perfect. Hands and markers, perfect. I've been burned out on the hands for a while. This is perfect.

I'll be buying another black dial/ orange when they come out.

Best news I've read on here in a long time.

I hope they fix the hands on the ProDiver, too!


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Really happy with the updates (the leather straps look a bit awkward tho imo). Always liked the 42mm Aquis but the bracelet has always been to thick for my preferences.


I've got my eye on the 42mm blue sunray dial on bracelet. Wouldn't mind the new blue/purple rubber strap also, wonder if the old giant clasp as been refined too.


----------



## nykfan (Jul 24, 2016)

I have the model right before this. Will I be able to fit the new straps on to my model? The blue rubber strap looks cool, and the leather could be a nice change up. I always loved the bracelet on this watch but sometimes I would like to switch it up, and have more options than just my bracelet. Thanks


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

nykfan said:


> I have the model right before this. Will I be able to fit the new straps on to my model? The blue rubber strap looks cool, and the leather could be a nice change up. I always loved the bracelet on this watch but sometimes I would like to switch it up, and have more options than just my bracelet. Thanks


Most likely you will have to wait for answer on this until end of summer when it will be available for purchase and somebody will try that. 
I think more likely yes than no

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

It looks good. Would buy in a heartbeat if they still made a 40mm version.


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

climbsmountains86 said:


> It looks good. Would buy in a heartbeat if they still made a 40mm version.


I don't understand the requests to reinstate the 40mm Aquis - Oris is renown for making large Divers watches. 40mm is simply too small for a formidable design of watch like the Aquis, in my opinion.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MR028 said:


> I don't understand the requests to reinstate the 40mm Aquis - Oris is renown for making large Divers watches. 40mm is simply too small for a formidable design of watch like the Aquis, in my opinion.


I don't want one, but if they already made one, why not?


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

MR028 said:


> I don't understand the requests to reinstate the 40mm Aquis - Oris is renown for making large Divers watches. 40mm is simply too small for a formidable design of watch like the Aquis, in my opinion.


I owned a 40mm Aquis and it was fantastic. Much more comfortable than the larger and heavier 43mm.

Besides, not everyone can pull off 43mm+ watches.


----------



## mdaclarke (Jan 31, 2015)

I like the new Oris Hammerhead. I wonder how much goes to charity?


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

mdaclarke said:


> I like the new Oris Hammerhead. I wonder how much goes to charity?


Yes, I like the new Aquis Hammerhead too:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/two-new-aquis-special-editions-4054897.html

Interesting that it debuts a Day-Date feature for the Aquis, and great new case size of 45.5mm.


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

40mm Aquis was the perfect size for me. Very comfortable and versatile watch. Thats why I want one.

And the more I look at the new Aquis, the more it grows on me. I could do without the Aquis label on the dial but the rest is good to go.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Polipoli (Feb 14, 2016)

The Hammerhead looks amazing, I'd like it even more with the older Aquis design... The more sporty look of the new Aquis pretty much puts me off, especially the hands. The previous hands were near perfect to my taste.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

I may have missed it, but has the new Aquis been announced? Or did someone stumble on a pre-Basel announcement that's not official?

Either way, I can't find much mention of it anywhere.


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

SaoDavi said:


> I may have missed it, but has the new Aquis been announced? Or did someone stumble on a pre-Basel announcement that's not official?
> 
> Either way, I can't find much mention of it anywhere.


On the first post of this thread there is link to Oris homepage, it's their official press release 
https://www.oris.ch/de/press

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

ChaserM said:


> On the first post of this thread there is link to Oris homepage, it's their official press release
> https://www.oris.ch/de/press
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. That link on the first post comes up blank on my phone. The link you provided works though.

Now I just need Google Translate for pricing and availability.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

The aquis I've been waiting for. Really enjoyed the 40mm version I owned but was a tiny bit too small (proportionally) imo, and the 43mm version's bracelet was far too thick for my personal taste. Looking forward to seeing it in the steel.


----------



## mob1 (Nov 24, 2016)

The new updates are nice, that's one Oris I would love to own.


----------



## scarabei (Dec 25, 2010)

Bass said:


> LOVE the new design, but I wish they would bring back the 40mm models. 43.5 is way too big for my wrist.


It's funny, but I find mine wears pretty small for my 7 inch wrist ;-)


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

i prefer the old hands. 

btw, does anybody know when was that "old" version first released?


----------



## CrisR (Jul 30, 2016)

I really really hope that a GMT version of this comes out, this time, with less orange. Loving every new alteration to the design as now it really stands apart from the TT1 Divers Date.

I'm enjoying the 911-style evolution of Oris's diver and hope it continues.


----------



## lawdawg92 (Mar 2, 2017)

Do we really think the price of the current model is going to drop soon? My initial thought was that they would become hard to find as we approach the release of the new model, and prices would go up. I'm a little concerned about this, because my fiancee is getting me an Aquis as a wedding present, and I prefer the older model, and I'm trying to decide if I should advise her to buy it soon to make sure she's able to get the older model, or wait in case it drops down.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lawdawg92 said:


> Do we really think the price of the current model is going to drop soon? My initial thought was that they would become hard to find as we approach the release of the new model, and prices would go up. I'm a little concerned about this, because my fiancee is getting me an Aquis as a wedding present, and I prefer the older model, and I'm trying to decide if I should advise her to buy it soon to make sure she's able to get the older model, or wait in case it drops down.


You need to say when you're getting married. If it's next year, maybe. If it's July, not even close.

I'd bet they're around summer 2018. There are a ton out there.


----------



## lawdawg92 (Mar 2, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> lawdawg92 said:
> 
> 
> > Do we really think the price of the current model is going to drop soon? My initial thought was that they would become hard to find as we approach the release of the new model, and prices would go up. I'm a little concerned about this, because my fiancee is getting me an Aquis as a wedding present, and I prefer the older model, and I'm trying to decide if I should advise her to buy it soon to make sure she's able to get the older model, or wait in case it drops down.
> ...


Getting married June of this year, so she'd probably be buying in May, a month before the release. I'm just not real familiar with Oris' production quantities.


----------



## flintsghost (Mar 7, 2009)

I prefer the older titanium model. Size isn't a problem but weight is.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

When do you guys think these will be available on the grey market, like jomashop and such...? Def want to purchase one of these in June, but don't want to pay $1900 either lol


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jalcon said:


> When do you guys think these will be available on the grey market, like jomashop and such...? Def want to purchase one of these in June, but don't want to pay $1900 either lol


Be prepared to wait if you don't want to spend the dough.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Be prepared to wait if you don't want to spend the dough.


How long you think we're talkin?


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Late to this party – but wow. I've had the Oris recommended to me numerous times and just haven't liked it. And except for the fixable polished links, this version fixes every thing I didn't like about the last generation. I need to get one of these on-wrist this summer and see how it wears.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

jalcon said:


> How long you think we're talkin?


In my experience a few months until they may have them available at a moderate discount, and then as additional time passes the price will come down.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> In my experience a few months until they may have them available at a moderate discount, and then as additional time passes the price will come down.


Assuming they hit ADs in June as planned, I'd expect to see them 30-40% off gray market by fall.

That said, I'd call Topper and see when they expect it and get a price. You'll probably get a good enough quote to just pull the trigger early.

I keep trying to remember to call Rob. Hopefully next week.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Not to put words in Topper's mouth, but what kind of deal can he usually come up with? Ballpark...


----------



## purekoryo (Feb 24, 2017)

definitely like the blue dial with SS bracelet!


----------



## Justin8836 (Apr 17, 2016)

I do like the crown guard on the new one, more tappered


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Not to put words in Topper's mouth, but what kind of deal can he usually come up with? Ballpark...


He's got a phone number posted on his website. Ask him.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Like the new design. Wonder if more colour schemes will follow suit.


----------



## chaskablake (Mar 21, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> ...The same can be said for a model name and the depth rating on the watch. Or "pressure resistant" and "Swiss Made". Those are usually listed on the back of the watch as well so why put it on the dial?
> 
> Love the updated design and leather strap. Now I just have to wait a year until they are available on the grey market..


I've heard, but have not validated, that ONLY watches that are 100% made in Switzerland with 100% Swiss parts can state Swiss Made at the 6pm marker. It's actually something I look for.

As for buying on the grey... I'd always suggest going to a great AD like Rob at Topper. He gets my call every inquiry/purchase.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hohne (May 1, 2005)

chaskablake said:


> I've heard, but have not validated, that ONLY watches that are 100% made in Switzerland with 100% Swiss parts can state Swiss Made at the 6pm marker. It's actually something I look for.
> 
> As for buying on the grey... I'd always suggest going to a great AD like Rob at Topper. He gets my call every inquiry/purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here is the info from Wikipedia:

A watch is considered Swiss, according to the Swiss law if:
its movement is Swiss and,
its movement is cased up in Switzerland and;
the manufacturer carries out the final inspection in Switzerland

Swiss watch movement

A watch movement is considered Swiss if:
the movement has been assembled in Switzerland and,
the movement has been inspected by the manufacturer in Switzerland and;
the components of Swiss manufacture account for at least 50 percent of the total value, without taking into account the cost of assembly. From 1 January 2017, the law set the minimum at 60 percent.

If a watch movement is intended for export and will not be cased-up in Switzerland, but it otherwise meets the criteria to be considered a Swiss movement, the watch may say "Swiss Movement" but it may not say Swiss Made on the watch case or dial. A watch that says "Swiss Quartz" is considered to be a proper Swiss watch. However, it is often improperly used by foreign manufacturers to merely indicate that the quartz movement is of Swiss origin.

60% rule for Swiss-made watches

Use of the Swiss Made label for watches is covered by an ordinance of the Federal Council dated 29 December 1971. The Swiss standard is often pejoratively referred to as the 60% Rule. However, it has its basis in real life economics. Again, the law merely sets forth a minimum standard. The famous or infamous Swiss Made Ordinance has, for a number of years, been subject to many criticisms, particularly inside the industry, because it is considered too lax, but also in legal circles, where the view is that it no longer fully meets the legal mandate specified in the companion law on trademarks (SR 232.11).

It is not generally known that quite a few Swiss companies have watches assembled in China for export to North America, Asia and even Europe, where the brand name is more important than the "Swiss made" label. Such watches may consist of a Chinese case and a Chinese crystal, a Taiwan-made dial and metal bracelet and Japanese hands. If the movement is to be considered Swiss, 51% of its value must be Swiss and at least the last wheel must be added in Switzerland. Swiss watch brands without the "Swiss made" label are usually equipped with a Japanese movement. The "Swiss parts" label means that the movement is assembled in Asia using kits consisting at least partially of Swiss made components.

From time to time namely in 2003 and more particularly in 2007, there are efforts made to strengthen the definition of "Swiss made." These efforts are normally spearheaded by the Federation of the Swiss Watch Industry FH (FH) a trade organization. 30 companies have opposed such efforts under which the lobbying group IG Swiss made. Many are afraid to share their identity [7] but Ronnie Bernheim, co-CEO of Mondaine, has been outspoken on this issue, and defends "Swissness more as a promise than a physical manifestation." [8] Mondaine admits that it uses non-Swiss dials and cases though Bernheim has declined to disclose their country of origin.

1995 amendment to the law

The Swiss federal Council modified the ordinance regulating the use of the "Swiss" name for watches in May 1995. This was said to bring the requirements of Swiss watchmaking industry a rubric like those of the European Union. In essence, the revision made it possible to affix indications of "Swiss made" on foreign watchcases and dials intended to equip Swiss watches. A watch is considered Swiss whose movement is Swiss, whose movement is encased in Switzerland and whose final control by the manufacturer takes place in Switzerland. Conversely, the Swiss manufacturers of parts destined for foreign watches from then on were authorized to visibly indicate that their products come from Switzerland. These innovations were intended to improve the transparency as regards the source of products. Consumers were expected to clearly recognize from what countries the various constituent parts of the watches came. However, the revisions were not intended to reduce the protection the name "Swiss made". Indeed, the high requirements which are imposed with a Swiss watch were said to remain unchanged.

Strengthening efforts

In 2007, the FH plans to seek political action on a proposal which introduces a new aspect to the definition of Swiss made, in the form of a value criterion.

Accordingly, any mechanical watch in which at least 80% of the production cost is attributable to operations carried out in Switzerland would be considered as a mechanical Swiss watch. For other watches, particularly electronic watches, this rate would be 60%. Technical construction and prototype development would moreover need to be carried out in Switzerland. Raw materials, precious stones and the battery would be excluded from the production cost. The Swiss movement in the existing ordinance already has a value criterion, namely the rate of 50%. Considering that here, too, the definition needs reinforcing, the draft amends these value criteria. For mechanical movements therefore, the rate would be at least 80% of the value of all constituent parts. For other movements, particularly electronic movements, this rate would be 60%. Technical construction and prototype development in Switzerland would also be a requirement in this case. The draft also stipulates other provisions concerning the definition of Swiss constituent parts and assembly in Switzerland.

Real-life economics

The minimum rate of 60% was not chosen at random: it corresponds to the rate used in the free-trade agreement between Switzerland and the European Union. In addition, with a rate of 80%, the FH proposes to lay particular emphasis on the mechanical watch. With these proposals, objectives in terms of protecting the Swiss Made label should be attained. The proposed criteria also take into account the place of manufacture and the origin of components, thereby complying with the law on trademarks which serves as the legal basis of the Swiss Made Ordinance. However, it will be up to the FH General Meeting to reach a final decision on the matter.


----------



## chaskablake (Mar 21, 2015)

Chris Hohne said:


> Here is the info from Wikipedia:
> 
> A watch is considered Swiss, according to the Swiss law if:
> its movement is Swiss and,
> ...


Great info, thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomant_123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Anybody seen some older models been offered at reduced prices? 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

tomant_123 said:


> Anybody seen some older models been offered at reduced prices?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


ADs may have discounts, but don't count on them from gray market dealers. Older models actually hold, or go up, in cost.

Go to a place like no grey market and look at the three versions of the ProDiver chronograph. They have one with the teeth markers and shiny bezel, stubby markers and matte bezel, and now the new one with new everything. The oldest of the three is the most expensive. I've seen the trend there for years now. Other places seem to mirror the strategy.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> ADs may have discounts, but don't count on them from gray market dealers. Older models actually hold, or go up, in cost.
> 
> Go to a place like no grey market and look at the three versions of the ProDiver chronograph. They have one with the teeth markers and shiny bezel, stubby markers and matte bezel, and now the new one with new everything. The oldest of the three is the most expensive. I've seen the trend there for years now. Other places seem to mirror the strategy.


Fraser Hart (UK) in their Cambridge store the black and orange Aquis date discounted.


----------



## rzapalac (Mar 26, 2006)

Hmmm...not really feeling those hands. I like the spear hands a bit better. Still a nice watch nonetheless!


----------



## tomant_123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> ADs may have discounts, but don't count on them from gray market dealers. Older models actually hold, or go up, in cost.
> 
> Go to a place like no grey market and look at the three versions of the ProDiver chronograph. They have one with the teeth markers and shiny bezel, stubby markers and matte bezel, and now the new one with new everything. The oldest of the three is the most expensive. I've seen the trend there for years now. Other places seem to mirror the strategy.


Thanks. Guess I'll keep an eye at my local AD in the coming months.


----------



## Funan (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm liking the new hands... definitely unique 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffalex (Apr 2, 2017)

I really do quite like the new design. It feels much stronger, and the addition of the Aquis name to the dial is very nice too. It does pain me to see they've gone up to 43.5mm, I was really hoping for a 40mm version that would fit my wrist. Maybe next year..


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

I like the new design.


----------



## abs5394 (Apr 18, 2017)

new design is much better


----------



## Ohmzx (Oct 3, 2016)

Love the new one... the old one looks cool as well. I'm thinking about buying one as a beater.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Ohmzx said:


> Love the new one... the old one looks cool as well. I'm thinking about buying one as a beater.


Warning, if you get one you'll probably consider it too good to be a beater, they're brilliant


----------



## ch3360 (Jan 15, 2014)

doggbiter said:


> I like everything about the new model except the hour markers. I don't like them as much as the older model. Plus, at first glance they reminded me of a certain part of the male anatomy.


Damn you! I liked the new version, especially the 2 tone brushed area of the crown but now every time I look at the hour hand I see exactly what you're talking about. Glad I have a previous edition in the black / orange. Maybe I'll just watch for a black / blue in previous version as well to avoid the anatomically correct hour hand!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ch3360 said:


> Damn you! I liked the new version, especially the 2 tone brushed area of the crown but now every time I look at the hour hand I see exactly what you're talking about. Glad I have a previous edition in the black / orange. Maybe I'll just watch for a black / blue in previous version as well to avoid the anatomically correct hour hand!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're just looking at stock photos that show the 3D part at the end that slopes down looking different than it will in the flesh. Don't worry. They will look better.


----------



## ch3360 (Jan 15, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> You're just looking at stock photos that show the 3D part at the end that slopes down looking different than it will in the flesh. Don't worry. They will look better.


I'll still pull the trigger on one. Have to say I bought an Aquaracer before I ever knew about Oris, while I love the Tag, I'm incredibly impressed with the previous edition Oris Aquis I purchased. The value is incredible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abs5394 (Apr 18, 2017)

just tried it on in person, it's a beautiful watch. Fit and finish are spectacular. A true diver.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

abs5394 said:


> just tried it on in person, it's a beautiful watch. Fit and finish are spectacular. A true diver.


Is it in dealers? No pics? Come on mang..


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Pardon me if this has already been covered earlier but has anyone tried the new bracelet on the previous generation? It will fit but wonder if the smoother/flatter profile will jive with the older style lugs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Pardon me if this has already been covered earlier but has anyone tried the new bracelet on the previous generation? It will fit but wonder if the smoother/flatter profile will jive with the older style lugs.


It possibly may physically fit, however I don't think it would fit aesthetically. The final link on the old bracelet is about 25.5mm wide and the final link on the new bracelet is a shade under 24mm. The width of the individual lugs, where they meet the bracelet, is a shade under 7mm for the old model and 6mm for the new model, so there would be visible step between lugs and bracelet. Also the thickness of the center link that attaches to the lugs is 5mm for the old and 4mm for the new.


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)

Can someone, please, post a picture of previous Aquis and the bracelet from a new Aquis!?


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Oleksiis said:


> Can someone, please, post a picture of previous Aquis and the bracelet from a new Aquis!?


Have a look at this post, whilst it doesn't actually show the new bracelet on the old model it does show the two side by side: https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/new-2017-aquis-date-out-yet-4287114-3.html#post41678138 and there are other comparison pictures in the rest of the same thread.


----------

